# Black Rock Miners Stout



## reardo (4/4/11)

Hi guys.
JUst tried my first extract stout. I started it on 28-3-11. Inclusive were;
- 1 can Blackrock Miners Stout 1.7kg
- Stout Booster 1kg (in bag)
- Sachet Licorice Extract (excuse bad spelling)
- 6 teaspoons Nescafe GOld disolved in 100ml boiled water
- Kit Yeast


the yeast was pitched at 27 deg.
Orig gravity was 1.038
I sat the fermenter for 7 days at 18deg
First check 7 days later, there was no movement in the airlock so i checked witht teh hydrometer and it said 1.020

Is my brew stuffed or just finished????

Any help or assistance will be greatly appreciated

cheers,

Reardo


----------



## sav (4/4/11)

reardo said:


> Hi guys.
> JUst tried my first extract stout. I started it on 28-3-11. Inclusive were;
> - 1 can Blackrock Miners Stout 1.7kg
> - Stout Booster 1kg (in bag)
> ...




1.038 seems a bit low OG
sav


----------



## reardo (6/4/11)

sav said:


> 1.038 seems a bit low OG
> sav




So stuffed you recon? Maybe it was highter than 1.038, but i'm sure that's what it said. Is it worth kegging anyhow?

Thanks


----------



## yum beer (6/4/11)

IIWM i would throw in 500gm dex to bring alc. up, give it a good stir and let it get back underway.
1020 fg is probably close to what you should expect given your additives, but you had a low amount of fermentables initiallly.

other than that if it tastes all right and your happy keg if SG is steady.


----------



## reardo (6/4/11)

yum beer said:


> IIWM i would throw in 500gm dex to bring alc. up, give it a good stir and let it get back underway.
> 1020 fg is probably close to what you should expect given your additives, but you had a low amount of fermentables initiallly.
> 
> other than that if it tastes all right and your happy keg if SG is steady.



No worries - thanks a lot. I'll do exactly that and see how she ends up.

Cheers yum beer & sav


----------



## reardo (11/4/11)

reardo said:


> No worries - thanks a lot. I'll do exactly that and see how she ends up.
> 
> Cheers yum beer & sav




So guys, i ended up doing the following... :huh: 

I added 1 litre of distilled alcohol at 40%, into the keg of stout 18lt, which i'm assuming was about 2%.
Any idea on what acl % the keg is now? Or let me know if i've completely ruined it <_<


----------



## TmC (11/4/11)

reardo said:


> So guys, i ended up doing the following... :huh:
> 
> I added 1 litre of distilled alcohol at 40%, into the keg of stout 18lt, which i'm assuming was about 2%.
> Any idea on what acl % the keg is now? Or let me know if i've completely ruined it <_<



I would think the stout would be a bit higher in % than 2. Those hydro readings look a bit low.


----------



## ekul (11/4/11)

C1V1 = C2V2
c1v1/c2 = c2

1L x 40% /19 = 2.1%

Plus your other 2% you should be around 4.1%

Thats if my maths serves me correctly though...


----------



## TmC (11/4/11)

:blink: My brain hurts


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/11)

Patience Grasshopper.
Don't expect your brew to be finished brewing in 7 days exactly, epecially if you're brewing at 18c. Perfect temp, but it might take longer than if you brew it at a beer-ruining 27c.
And it's really not going to do any harm by leaving it sit for another week or so.


----------

